# The one and only - Fenixpollo - 7000



## geve

_Hé ! Bonjour, monsieur du *Pollo*.*_
_Que vous êtes joli ! Que vous me semblez beau !_
_Sans mentir, si votre ramage_
_Se rapporte à votre plumage,_
_Vous êtes le *Phénix* des hôtes de ces bois._​ 

These few lines from a French tale** by La Fontaine to acknowledge your invaluability here. 
If you allow me to take liberties with the translation, I'd say it means something like "Hey man, you're grand!"
(then the fox steals the camembert from the raven, but that's not going to happen here, I already have all the camembert I want)

Thank you for everything you bring to this place.

Please accept this humble gift as my tribute to you. 

_____________________________________________
* Ok, I admit I changed this word - but just this one! And it still rhymes! Plus, a corbeau and a pollo are pretty much the same, aren't they?...
** Be sure you have the sound on, so you can hear a beautiful sexy French voice declaiming it.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querido Pollito, con inmensa alegría celebro tus 7000 increíbles aportes.  ¡Muchísimas Felicidades!!!!  

Aprovecho esta ocasión especial para felicitarte por ser un Súper Forero, una verdadera estrella de WordReference, alguien que no sólo posee inteligencia y cultura sino también un insuperable buen humor, una constante simpatía y una infinita generosidad.  

Recibe un saludo cubano lleno de cariño desde Miami 
Soledad


----------



## heidita

Well, well, our dear _chicken_ has fulfilled another difficult task. 7000, that's a lot...One is quite unable to catch up with you!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades y muchas gracias por tus 7.000 perlas! Me uno además a todo lo dicho por Sole, que ha expresado perfectamento lo que pensamos todos.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Wow Congratulations Mike! Good job!  

Thanks for helping!

Mei


----------



## DCPaco

Thanks a lot Fenixpollo...I've really enjoyed reading your posts and learning from you as well.  It's posters like you that make this a great place!

 Best regards,

Paco


----------



## carolineR

Fenix or Pollo, he 's a winner 
Thank you for 7,000 gems


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Yeah, baby, ya ruuuuule!!!  You're the man, Mike, you're the maaaaaannnn!!!  

You know, the boring teacher in me wants to congratulate you for all your sound, thorough and pleasantly funny posts, but it's hard to shut the mouth of the Venezuelan baseball "hooligan" in me!!

Anyway, thanks for your helpful remarks.  You really add up to this place!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Man, you've lapped me..congratulations!


----------



## Nunty

What can I say? Thank you for your intelligent and interesting posts.


----------



## Fernando

I disagree with the above foreros. Your posts are not always excellent. The posts 3,457 , 4,897 and (specially) 6,332 were just fair, to say the most.

Congratulations for your posts, Fenixpollo.


----------



## Calamitintin

Alors ça c'est fort ! Il y a pas longtemps (2 mois ?), on fête les 5000 de Fenixpollo...Bon, très bien, j'admire. Il y a encore moins longtemps, on fête les 6000...
Et on est DEJA à 7000 ??????????????
Chapeau bas !!! 
++
Cal


----------



## Rayines

*Después de 7000 intervenciones, el sencillo pollo se transformó en el ave que despliega sus alas.¡¡Felicitaciones, y que sigan las colaboracíones!!  *


----------



## piripi

*¡¡**Felicidades, fenixpollo!!* 

Thank you for sharing your valuable time with us, teaching us, and inspiring us to be better chickens people. Whenever I have steam coming out my ears, I reread posts 50-70ish of this thread. I swear, you have the patience of a saint, fenix! It’s truly an inspiration. 

¡¡Muchísimas gracias y que tengas una feliz navidad y un próspero año nuevo!!

Piri


----------



## loladamore

Quiero ser como tú cuando sea grande. 
Thanks for being such a talented teacher.

Lola.


----------



## Eugin

*POLLITO,*
*It´s people like you who make the REAL difference around here....*

*Not only you are a very important member in this forum but also you are such an incredible human being with so many values to share with us, pollito!!!! I feel honored to have you as a friend and as a colleague of this forum. I know that when fenixpollo is around.... everything is going to be all right!!!!   
*

* MANY THANKS FOR EACH AND EVERY TIME YOU WERE HERE TO HELP US!!   *​ 
*A treat for you for all your hard work!!!!   *


----------



## Fernita

*WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*
*7000 POSTS!!!!!*
*¡¡¡¡¡QUERIDO POLLO, ESTO ES MARAVILLOSO Y TE FELICITO DE CORAZÓN!!!!*

*PIDO DISCULPAS POR LA DEMORA.*

*CON EL CARIÑO DE SIEMPRE,*
*Fernita *
*¡¡¡¡¡¡Te regalo muchos abrazos y adhiero a todas las*
*maravillas que han escrito los demás foreros!!!!!*
*¡BIEN MERECIDO TODO!*​


----------



## frida-nc

Fenixpollo, continue to preside over the Forums!
Token of your stature:

and my admiration!


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, everyone for your effusive praise.   You guys are the reason I keep coming back here.


----------



## Jana337

fenixpollo said:


> Thanks, everyone for your effusive praise.   You guys are the reason I keep coming back here.


*I want to be one of the reasons, too! *

*Congrats, Mr. Pollo. *

*Jana*​


----------



## Mate

Arde el sol sobre las Pampas,

De esta generosa tierra.

Y el *Ave Fénix* levanta

Más polvadera que la m...


Espero sepas apreciar -y disculpar- esta respetuosa irreverencia de un servidor.



*¡Qué grande este pollo! *

*Si de juro, hasta se me hace que es gallo*


Mateamargo


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

​COT COT CODET!                                                                                                                          (*)
 



(*) in French pollo it means congrats! ​


----------



## cuchuflete

Warm thanks, don Fenixpollo, and deep appreciation for a world
of help, wit, wisdom, and friendship.

He aquí la historia del retrato.  clic


Un gran abrazote,
cuchu


----------



## ordequin

*¡Muchas felicidades, Fénix!*

*Es un gusto poder felicitar a gente como tú.*

¿Qué? ¿Cómo va lo de moderador y los privilegios???

(Juas, juas...Yo en realidad pasaba por aquí, por el tema del nepotismo,..., y eso...Ya sabes, conviene estar a bien con la "gente grande"...)

*¡Un besote!*

(Sigo con lo del inglés. He calculado que para el 2023 ya me podré meter en "General", o en los hilos culturales...)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Dearest Don Pollo,

May your feathers long remain glossy and may your voice continue in excellent form!

many thanks,
Chaska


----------



## emma42

Loads of congratulations, Fenixpollo!
All the best,
Emma
​


----------



## KateNicole

Uuuu I'm a little late, but allow me to thank you for your seven thousand wonderful contributions. Congratulations to my fellow honorary Tapatío.
¡¡Ajúa!!


----------

